# Hello Guys



## bld4dx (Jan 10, 2015)

Name is Mike,
Been a Mason for 13 years. I am a 2X PM, 2X grand senior deacon and grand lecturer. I am also an administrator for a newly resurrected Masonic discussion board www.freemasontalk.com so a lot of my online time is there but I like to travel around the webs Masonic sites and join in the conversations. I belong to several sites and sometimes it is hard to keep up. I hope to be a useful part of this community.  Thanks


----------



## Bro. Staton (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome......What other sites do you belong to as well? If I may inquire???


----------



## bld4dx (Jan 12, 2015)

Well this one, freemasontalk.com, mastermanson, sanctum sanatorium and freemason hall


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 12, 2015)

Good to see you here Brother!


----------



## bld4dx (Jan 12, 2015)

KSigMason said:


> Good to see you here Brother!


Thanks Brother, I am also trying to find Ashlar2006, he has not been active on any of the forums lately.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jan 15, 2015)

Greetings and welcome to the boards


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (May 14, 2015)

Does anyone know why the Freemasontalk site went dark?


----------



## crono782 (May 14, 2015)

My first instinct would be:
"They go dark in the summer" or "The site owner moved up North." Hyuck!

But seriously, I dunno.


----------

